# Tempestade Tropical SEAN (Atlântico 2011 #AL19)



## adiabático (9 Nov 2011 às 02:02)

A época de furacões no Atlântico está quase a terminar, mas ainda assistimos à formação de mais uma tempestade tropical, Sean, a partir de uma depressão não tropical.

Aviso de tempestade tropical em vigor na Bermuda.


----------

